# Suitable trailer



## mgecan2001 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm in the market for a TT or 5'er in the 28'-30' ft range. Goal is longer stays (2-8 weeks) in the southern or western parts of the US. I live and still work 8-10 months/year in northcentral Illinois so the locations where I intend spending time are all a minimum of 700+ miles away. Truck is a 2010 F-250 w/V-10. 
My question is this: Do any particular manufacturers have a better than average reputation for towability, over-the-road durability and dependability (as regards bearings, brakes, etc)?  I can easily envision 3k or more highway miles per year on the trailer so I'm very leery of screwing up and purchasing a unit that is more suited for weekend trips to the local campground rather than a unit that is built to handle alot of highway miles.
Any advice would be certainly appreciated.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: Suitable trailer

Hi Mike, and welcome back I suggest that you contact Ken on here, you can get in touch with him at Grand View Trailer Sales. com, or look for his signature on one of the sights. Good luck


----------



## Steve H (Jun 15, 2011)

Re: Suitable trailer

There is certainly a wide range of coaches available in the 28'-30' range especially if you can go a foot or two each way! I think forum members could be more helpful if we had a price range to work with. The price varies greatly between high-end and entry level rigs. 3000 miles a year is not out of the norm for most RV's. 700 miles is a day trip for some...although not me! I am a 300-400 mile a day guy.

You have a very nice truck to tow with! JMHO but I would consider a lighter 5th wheel to help with the mileage issues and the gas engine. I have towed with both and it seems like my gas truck mileage dropped dramtically when towing unlike the diesels I have had. The mileage with a diesel still drops but not nearly as much. A lighter coach will help since you do plan on doing some traveling.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## mgecan2001 (Jun 16, 2011)

Re: Suitable trailer

Thanks for the help and, in reply to Steve H: the price range I'm comfortable with tops out at 25K. I'm a solo traveler but a "fuller" sized guy...6'5" and 250#s. Shower, bathroom and bedroom accomodations are a big consideration but that's an inquiry for another day   . What I'm concentrating on now is getting narrowed down to manufacturers who have a good reputation for solid and trouble-free (as much as possible) chassis, frame and running gear. I can deal with a busted refrigerator 2000 miles from home but a worthless axle, bearings or disfunctional brakes in the middle of nowhere is another matter.
I absolutely believe in preventative maintenance but sometimes bad things happen to good parts if they aren't good quality to begin with. Maybe I'm looking for trouble where there isn't any??
I'm sure, as in any other product, you get what you pay for and I'm certainly not opposed to a quality used rig. In fact I spend most of my web-browsing time looking at used not new. I consider 1st year depreciation one of the deadly sins and something to be avoided whenever possible.
As for the mileage; that Ford V-10 sucks alot of gas even when it's empty! I'm coming to grips with the fact my days of 22+ mpg with the Tacoma are over and, unlike the Taco, you just don't hop in the F-250 for a quick trip to Dairy Queen or to show the neighbors your new toy. Yes, my daily driver is a Taurus that has always given me 22-24 mpg. When that one dies I'll be going after a 30mpg machine for daily use.
Anyway thanks for the help and I truly appreciate a forum like this where there's good people volunteering good advice.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 16, 2011)

Re: Suitable trailer



Mike, You need to seriously consider SunnyBrook RV. They build a good quality trailer at fair prices. A couple of months ago I took in a1999 SunnyBrook in for a new one. The man would not look at another brand.He is retired and goes all over,and right now he is in Alaska with it. I would be glad to talk to you about one. Send me a private message.


----------



## mgecan2001 (Jun 16, 2011)

Re: Suitable trailer

Come on guys. 3 responses and 2 of them are steeering me towards a particular dealership.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Re: Suitable trailer

well u did ask what u wanted to buy ,, and they gave u options ,, it is up to u on what u want ,, and how much time u want to have u'r rv in the shop for stupid stuff ,, instead of using it right off the bat when u get it ,, IMO ,, i have seen WAY to many buy rv's and then first trip out they have mega probs ,, and it sits in the shop off and on for the next 2 seasons or longer,, but it is u'r choice ,, and no one was forcing u into any dealer ships ,, we know the ones that can be trusted and will stand behind what they sell 100% ,, and they also pay advertising to help us have this great forum,, but it is up to u as i said ,, on what u decide to buy  :approve:


----------



## akjimny (Jun 17, 2011)

Re: Suitable trailer

We recommend Ken at Grandview Trailer Sales because he is an honest dealer, a forum member, a paying advertiser with RVUSA and our "Go To" guy for trailer questions.  But if you don't like our recommendations, buy an Airstream.  Airstream is about the cream of the crop for trailers.  Bring lots of money.


----------



## mgecan2001 (Jun 17, 2011)

Re: Suitable trailer

I don't mean to sound ungrateful but so far we can sum up the recommendations I've received as being to to to buy a 12 year old, lighter weight 5'er at Grandview Trailer Sales (which is 600+ miles from where I live). I'll certainly look more at the Sunnybrook line but I'm pretty sure I don't need to drive east to Virginia to find an RV so I can tour the western states. To state that I "don't like our recommendations" isn't what I wrote or implied.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 17, 2011)

Re: Suitable trailer

Mike, most all rv will do what they are rated to do.  Most axle and bearing problems come from over loading.  Tires will do the same although some tires seem to give more trouble than others.  As a generall rule price will rule on quality.  I agree with Jim if you can go the cost go Airstream.  For the buck I don't think you can beat Sunnybrook but no knowledge of the new sunnybrook products.  Overloading rvs are very easy to do.  know the max weight on your rv then have it weighed fully loaded and ready to go.  If we do that most of us will find we need to put our rv on a diet.  Don't think anyone here was telling you to buy from GTS. GTS "Ken" is always willing to advise you on what to buy even if you are not buying from him. Good luck


----------



## krsmitty (Jun 20, 2011)

Re: Suitable trailer

I have a 31' Jayco 5er. I would recommend the Jayco line.


----------



## Tentman (Jun 20, 2011)

Re: Suitable trailer

Mike, I drive a Chevy Silverado 1500 and have towed both a Sunset Creek Travel Trailer and a KZ Durango 5th wheel. The 5th wheel is a light weight model, has two slide outs for the living area and is a dream to travel with. We still own the Travel Trailer which is very well constructed but I have to say the KZ product is as good or maybe a little better. I think the KZ manufacturing plant may be somewhat in your part of the country. Here's their info  Shipshewana, IN 46565
Email: kz@kz-rv.com
Good luck and safe travels,
Jerry


----------



## mgecan2001 (Jul 2, 2011)

Re: Suitable trailer

Thanks to all. I'm looking at Jayco units this weekend but am holding off purchasing until I get an opportunity to look at the Evergreen and KZ line. Reality is that I won't have an opportunity to use whatever unit I buy until Spring of next year so I'm not in any hurry just yet. Hope to have my due diligence done in time to take advantage of late year sales. Still part of the workforce so I only have weekends (at this time) do perform recon missions. 
Thanks again, Mike.


----------



## Triple E (Jul 3, 2011)

Re: Suitable trailer

Let us know what you think of the Evergreen.  I have looked at one and they seem to have allot of thought put in to it.  But at $1200.00 per foot it should.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

